# Update on our 100 Gallon-*



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

This is our 100 Gallon Aquarium. We've shown our tank on here before but our fish have grown so much we thought we'de give an update!
To give a reminder..This is what we started with:









This is what our tank looks like now...









About 4 months ago we bought a Texas Cichlid from King Ed's. Honestly he was only half an inch big, and got ick within the first month we had him.









Now he's absolutely beautiful with his pearls and his light blue colour.









We have our flowerhorn's aswell. One is a SuperRed Dragon/Fader and we brought him home from Island Pets about 3 months ago. He was about 2 inches back then and about 4 1/2 inches now. Also, I think this is a Killin Parrotfish, we got him from FishWorld, just a month ago. These fish just started fighting and lip locking, but seemed to have stopped.









And last we have the Redhead Cichlid, we bought this fish from Gale @ Petland. Wow, we've had him for about 2 1/2 months now and it has probably grown atleast 4 inches. It's honestly one of our nicest fish! This cichlid is about 51/2 inches now.









Thanks for looking, please send me your comments!​


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wonderful tanks. i dont have room for any tanks past 50G. i would raise an arawana if i could


----------

